# What a bunch of snobs



## Devonlad (Apr 15, 2011)

Well not all of them.
Another site I joined 12 months ago M/F which I wont renew are a right load of
up yours your not good enough.
Would hate to go on one of there meets always seem above themselves, dictating
telling you that you should not do that or vote for them.
I bought my motorhome to escape the crowd, they want you to meet all the time
to discuss the shares rate?
Sorry for the rant folks, hate being told.


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep spot on!


----------



## wynthesurfer (Apr 16, 2011)

I`m another who agrees with both of you,they all seem more concerned about who`s got the biggest,newest most expensive etc and I read a thread once which which asked would you mind if an old MH parked next to you,one poster said no as long as it was clean !!!.
If you join and ask for help about a 20yr old MH you will get very little but say you are just about to buy something for 50k and you are the best thing since sliced bread.

I am on 2 UK american RV sites and they are the same so I stick to the ones in the US where they give you all the help they can without stupid banter.

Wyn


----------



## Byronic (Apr 16, 2011)

When I first started motorcaravanning some 40 years ago it was a means to an end I bought the 'van to see the World.....' well Europe anyway, as was the case with most other  m'vanners.In those days wealthy people and retiree m'vanners. with large pensions were the minority. 
Gradually the demographics have reversed and  retirees with large pensions probably comprise the majority of typical motorcaravanners nowadays, as a result to many of them(not all) the size, luxury, looks etc of their 'van have become ends in themselves. Inevitably this leads to elitism, snobbery, the "mines bigger than yours" syndrome, and I suppose if you don't fit in to their definition of a motorcaravanner then you are an outsider.
Anyway as Groucho Marx said "any club that would have me as a member can't be much of a club"


----------



## Admin (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it is important not to judge a community by the attitude of a few of its members. We have had this done to us before.


----------



## fofeg101 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just joined the C&C Club, I hope that isn't the snobby one......???


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 16, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> I just joined the C&C Club, I hope that isn't the snobby one......???


 
Never had any problems with the C&CC, only ever given me help when needed - thats why it is called "The Friendly Club".


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 16, 2011)

Good point Phil,i've edited my post because I realise it sounded just like they do


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know about you guys. 48 years ago, when I bought my first Camper, self built by someone else, the joy I had out of it was worth the £100,000 ones of today. For me, a £1000 camper with nice folks is far better than a £100,000 Camper with not so pleasant folks.


----------



## tf bundy (Apr 17, 2011)

*Snobs*

We drive a 1989 hymer 534, and see this snobbery all the time. We are the kind of people who like to give a friendly wave to other motorhomes. However, we have noticed that the drivers of "posh" motorhomes very seldom give us a wave back, instead they look at you like you are from a different planet!! When we see an older motorhome, we almost always get a nice friendly wave 

Strange how a simple wave can also reflect way people are in other aspects of life.
Next time you look in your rear view mirror and see the initials BMW 6 inches from the back of your car/MH, then you will know exactly what I mean! 

PS same goes for Audi drivers as well!


----------



## maingate (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree about the attitude of some m/homers but think it is not confined to the expensive vans. Some people are just not friendly, whether they have a van or not.

We spent a few nights at Arnside on a C&CC Temporary Holiday Site (£4.50 per night). Not one m/homer talked to us and yet the caravanners were friendly Lancashire folk. One big old American RV were full timers I reckon and spoke to nobody at all.

We then travelled over to Hexham Racecourse for a C&CC weekend DA meet and everyone was friendly as it was our first ever meet with Northumberland DA people. It was so friendly that we are going to attend their Temporary Holiday Site at Corbridge. It is not far from us but is a lovely part of the Tyne valley.

Good manners seem to be disappearing these days in all walks of life.


----------



## Leltel (Apr 17, 2011)

I took my daughter away for the weekend as our hubbys were working, my first time in our new MH (08 Hymer Exsis), brought for length with fixed bed, nothing else. Told my daughter that we all wave at each other, there's me, hand up to everyone and only a couple we passed acknowledged me back. Amused daughter said maybe they think you are a snob now! At the site we stayed on, loads of motorhomes, after attempting to talk to one couple I shyed away, only to then be approached by many a caravaner!  Is it because of the van we now have? A van is a van, we are mortgaged to the hills, but life is too short our MH is now right for us and we never judge anyone else on theirs, we wave at all, big and small.


----------



## barryd (Apr 17, 2011)

I disagree with the OP.  There are Knob Heads on all of the forums!

Over to you Maingate!


----------



## maingate (Apr 17, 2011)

barryd said:


> I disagree with the OP. There are Knob Heads on all of the forums!
> 
> Over to you Maingate!


 
I couldn't possibly comment Barry (not without incriminating myself). 

You made your opinions clear on MHF, re thread 'Bad Manners' (and guess who replied after your post)


----------



## Firefox (Apr 18, 2011)

It is some people's hobby to have the most expensive latest gear. House, car, motorhome, music system etc. I guess it gives them a focus in life and it's better than throwing stones off motorway bridges, though I can't say I'd stay very long in such people's company!

I've browsed a lot of forums and there seems to be a fair mix of people on all of them. Generally speaking though, the Wilders have more of an eye for a bargain and seem more knowledgeable about self-builds, self-maintenance and technical issues.


----------



## Nosha (Apr 18, 2011)

When I was young and bought my first cheap caravan and towed it with an old Volvo estate we were put in a corner out of the way at our first CC rally, at the next they were a bit better but only one couple spoke to us, now we have a 'modern' motorhome we don't notice the snobby element quite so much.

I would say the C&CC ARE a more friendly club than the CC, but like others have said don't judge a book by its cover! We have stayed on both organisations main sites and we've had wardens that bend over backwards to help, and again BOTH have wardens that you really do wonder how the hell these little Hitlers get a job dealing with the public!?!


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 18, 2011)

We have just had a 6 month wild camping trip, and met all sorts of people in all types of van, lots of Cornish lads in  small vans  used as a base for their surfing activities, great bunch of lads and lasses, we met lots of folk in  home converted  rigs  some huge and some small some had wood burning fires in them for heating,we also met people in Megga money vans ,we never met a snob, all were friendly and helpful, you get back what you put out I find.


----------



## simsy56 (Apr 19, 2011)

l have an American A-class RV. It's what l always wanted, for us, kids, and grandkids. Some people are very friendly towards us, and some l feel are envious. Some people gather in their own groups and will not be infiltrated at any cost. l do not care. Some folks are genuinely interested and l will show them around with pleasure.
The envious ones always start with, " that won't do much to a gallon"? and "you can't drive that without an HGV licence, you know", as if l hadn't thought about things first. l have held an HGV licence for 40 years. Also the most annoying thing is, "you wont get on any campsites with that, you know"! 
l bought my RV for me, not to impress anyone. l have space, all the creature comforts, and self sufficiency. And. l paid far, far, less than a lot of small euroboxes. 
l am happy with my RV, each to their own.

Craig


----------



## Byronic (Apr 19, 2011)

Pity you used the word "euroboxes" reads a little disparaging to me...... perhaps I'm too sensitive.
If I lived in the USA it would definately be a large American RV for me, whereby I reckon the pros outweigh the cons of ownership, however in Europe I believe the reverse to be true, of course it's just a personal opinion..
I envy the bloke in the VW van when negotiating narrow streets in some strange town, he might envy me my relative spaciousness when parked up.
As you say each to their own.


----------



## simsy56 (Apr 19, 2011)

Exactly. Horses for courses. l enjoy my RV as much as anyone enjoys his or her european motorhome.
l get around the streets of Peel on the Isle of Man just as easy as anyone in a eurohome. 

The reason l bought an RV was the space and comfort. l didn't want a FIAT, and l certainly could not afford a large european A-class on a Merc base. After hauling artics all over the UK, Europe and the Middle east, l am competent enough to know what is too large. Mine isn't.

Craig


----------



## barryd (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with the post about Brittany.  In fact in my extensive travels in France this is one of the many qualities I have observed about the French.  They do not seem bothered about status.  In fact I believe to show or boast wealth in France is considered vulgar.  Have a look around a French supermarket car park.  all the cars are little Clio's and the like.  No big BMW's or Audi's financed the hilt on credit like they are in the UK just so they can appear wealthier.

I wont get started about all the things I think is wrong with society in the UK but snobbery and status has to be one of them.  We are obsessed with possessions and how we look to others.  One of my friends main ambitions in life is to have an Aston Martin parked on his drive.  Now I know he will never drive it or flog it round a race track and the main reason he wants it is to show off to the neighbours.  What a waste.

My ambition in life is to get out of the UK for as long as possible and see the world in the van, meet people and experience life and places.  Personally I wont care if you park next to me in a garden shed on wheels as long as you want to share a beer!


----------



## tf bundy (Apr 20, 2011)

*barryd*

@ Barry, you hit the nail on the head. I totally agree with every point you made.

I hope we get to meet you one day to swap a few stories and have a beer or two.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 20, 2011)

there are a few of the new m/home owners ,that think they are better than the rest ,i have met them and to tell you the truth they are the sad ones they dont mix with others  there loss not ours . in all the time we have had our van that cost 2 grand 5 years ago and hasent cost more than a couple of hundred in repairs in the time we have had it  we may have come across mr smell up his nose a few times and my answer is usualy  we can all chukky our selves up to the hilt carnt we but mine belongs to me not the finance company  that usualy shuts there bragging up  thats if i can be bothered talking to them in the first place. you can usualy recognise mr look at me straght away, but as i say there arnt to many about that seem to wild camp ,they all seem to be engrosed strutting there stuff round a camp site :banana:


----------



## barryd (Apr 20, 2011)

Im thinking of trading the Kontiki in for one of these Zil157 in need of restoration - Heavy Military Vehicles - MILWEB CLASSIFIEDS putting a skull and crossbones on it and the slogan "Death before Campsites" on the front then going to a CC Club site to see how many people talk to me.

What do you reckon?


----------



## Wild Sprinter (Apr 20, 2011)

It's always broke the ice for me. bumper dumper portable toilet


----------



## maingate (Apr 20, 2011)

There is something that always makes me laugh on some websites if there is a facility for showing your motorhome details.

The snobs always put the exact model and year of their van if it is a swanky one. They are also the ones who have the BBQ, the top of the range satellite dish (automated of course) and all the other must haves. I am not against people having these (I can afford them myself but who wants every convenience known to man, I am a wildcamper). If someone has worked hard all of their lives (like me, and yes, I will get a few ribald remarks for that) then good luck to them. I bear in mind that most people are on a tight budget and motorhoming is not a cheap lifestyle.

I see some nice vans about and I admire a few from a distance. What I love to see are the old, well cared for vans that real enthusiasts keep in good order and use regularly. I cannot resist going over for a chat and admiring the van.


----------



## gongoozler (Apr 21, 2011)

As a newbie, good thread! We are ex 'caravan' members of the CC, just because they had more CL's than the CCC.  There is some snobbishness around but as said before if you make an effort most folks are pretty good really. I have just (finished yesterday) self converted our 'new' little Bongo and don't care what anyone else thinks , we are experienced outdoor people and decided that small, narrow and 4WD was just right for us! just the right size to park inside those stones at the summer solstice!!. Will probably join the CC  again just for the CL network, and now of course we will be wildcamping too!


----------



## Dezi (Apr 21, 2011)

People been laughing at my little camper for years. But with the price of fuel rising every day, they aint laughing now!!!

Dezi


----------



## kenjones (Apr 21, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> I just joined the C&C Club, I hope that isn't the snobby one......???


 
We are C&CC members. 
Just returned from from a Temporary Holiday Site (THS). All types of unit present from basic tents and caravans to high end MHs.
Excellent value at £4.50 per unit.
We have stayed on all types of sites, Club Sites which are a bit more expensive but very well equipped, Certified Sites which are usually smaller with basic facilities. THS are always a favourite for value. Never encountered any snobbery. It really is a friendly club.
"maingate" is right in saying not everyone speaks, this happens everywhere,  some people are more private than others but that doesn't make them snobs. 
People are more important than status.


----------



## janj (Apr 21, 2011)

we bought a transit conversion in 2009 and we joined the ccc just to pay a little less on sites really, and i must say we havent come across any snobbery even when we parked next to the posh MH people with a hoover! we have just bought a newish MH with a garage so that my hubbie can sleep easy knowing the motor bikes are locked up rather than chained to the back of the van. we like to alternate wild camping with sites and so far have had no trouble with any one. we are going to scotland next week again for the pre 65 and 6 day trail and hope to meet lots of happy campers of all types.see you there!


----------



## Campervanman (Apr 21, 2011)

People really are funny things... and it takes one to know one I suppose.

We have a well kept old van (20 years old, second hand & paid for) always wildcamp, and have been both, looked down on, and looked upon as snobs. 

Last year however, we noticed a big change in peoples perception of us simply because we now tow an old BSA motorcycle, its an M20 which, only a few years ago you could pick up very cheaply. Amazing how it brings people up to talk to us and not sense any sort of unpleasant attitudes. 
[The wildcamp spot... Kingsdown in Kent. 51.183481, 1.403742 ]


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 21, 2011)

maingate said:


> There is something that always makes me laugh on some websites if there is a facility for showing your motorhome details.
> 
> The snobs always put the exact model and year of their van if it is a swanky one. They are also the ones who have the BBQ, the top of the range satellite dish (automated of course) and all the other must haves. I am not against people having these (I can afford them myself but who wants every convenience known to man, I am a wildcamper). If someone has worked hard all of their lives (like me, and yes, I will get a few ribald remarks for that) then good luck to them. I bear in mind that most people are on a tight budget and motorhoming is not a cheap lifestyle.
> 
> I see some nice vans about and I admire a few from a distance. What I love to see are the old, well cared for vans that real enthusiasts keep in good order and use regularly. I cannot resist going over for a chat and admiring the van.


 
you do find with the older type vans ,mine is a bedford cf, ok its not a rare one like some old commers and the like but a lot of people do come and talk about how they remember the old bedfords ,some fondly and some not so fondly . i know ours aint the best one on the road but they are not something you see every  day ,and as a result i have had many a nice remark about the van plus we do get invites to classic shows . one thing i will say is i hear more problems with the new vans than the old ones. will these 30k plus vans still be about in 20 or 30 years time  with all the fancy electronic gizmo hi tech rubbish they fit to them nowadays they will soon become uneconomical to repair . the first and second owner may be ok but think of us lot that cannot afford the megga buck ones .an auto box that costs 1000 pound plus to replace the gear box e.c.u  and some of the new manual clutches can cost up to i grand to replace. 400 quid plus for a timing belt replacement  the new stuff forget them :wacko:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dezi said:


> People been laughing at my little camper for years. But with the price of fuel rising every day, they aint laughing now!!!
> 
> Dezi


 i want that one  low running costs and you dont need a bike rack on the back .ps is it a demountable :lol-053::beer:


----------



## barryd (Apr 21, 2011)

When me and my pal used to tour in a 1971 VW camper (still do occasionally) people used to go out of their way to talk to you.

When we did the Hebrides, Orkney and Shetland you couldnt park without someone coming to talk or attempt to buy the van.

For some reason people like people in VW campers.  They must just think they are nice freindly hippy type people.

Next time Im going to leap out the back with a ski mask on and a double sided Axe and see what happens.


----------



## maingate (Apr 21, 2011)

kenjones said:


> We are C&CC members.
> Just returned from from a Temporary Holiday Site (THS). All types of unit present from basic tents and caravans to high end MHs.
> Excellent value at £4.50 per unit.
> We have stayed on all types of sites, Club Sites which are a bit more expensive but very well equipped, Certified Sites which are usually smaller with basic facilities. THS are always a favourite for value. Never encountered any snobbery. It really is a friendly club.
> ...


 
Hi Ken,

Am I right in thinking that the C&CC THS you mention is Arnside? If so, we were there from April 12th to 15th. I have to say that I do not recognise your van from the site but you could not miss mine, a Burstner on a Tag Axle.

There were quite a few m/homes and nobody was friendly, in fact 2 of them kept there external windscreen covers on 24/7 for privacy. I can understand your point about privacy but 100% privacy amongst m/homers is too much and is a common occurrence.

The caravanners on site were friendly and that is because they have enjoyed this pastime for many, many years. Most m/homers (like me) are relative newcomers. I hope the unsociable ones will see this as a passing fad and go back to Spain on package holidays.

Someone (maybe on another forum) said that the wrong sort of people are entering m/homing. I did not necessarily agree with him but when I thought about it, I know what he means now. If our vehicles did not have all of the amenities (like vans in the 1960's and 1970's), then how many of these people would have entered into the pastime? None or very few is my feeling.


----------



## Admin (Apr 21, 2011)

Dezi said:


> People been laughing at my little camper for years. But with the price of fuel rising every day, they aint laughing now!!!
> 
> Dezi


 
love it


----------



## kenjones (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi maingate. I arrived at Arnside for a short stay after you left. Parked up just inside the gate. The caravaners nearby were very friendly as were the NELDA officials. Didn't venture further into the site as everything we needed was near our pitch and "Benny Woods" just down the lane for dog walking. You are right that some people like to stay fastened inside the vans. We have a 7 yr old  LWB VW Transporter based van and, weather permiting, like to keep the sliding side door open until bedtime.
A beautiful area. Looking forward to our next visit.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 21, 2011)

mandrake said:


> i want that one  low running costs and you dont need a bike rack on the back .ps is it a demountable :lol-053::beer:


 

Not only low running costs. Madam has never been so fit with all that pedalling. 

Dezi


----------



## Byronic (Apr 21, 2011)

barryd said:


> When me and my pal used to tour in a 1971 VW camper (still do occasionally) people used to go out of their way to talk to you.
> 
> When we did the Hebrides, Orkney and Shetland you couldnt park without someone coming to talk or attempt to buy the van.
> 
> ...


 
The VW Type 2 camper is out on its own, what other van that originally cost say £3000 can you restore and then flog for £20000? Maybe thats why you attracted "friendly" banter. Call me a cynic if you must!


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 21, 2011)

maingate said:


> There is something that always makes me laugh on some websites if there is a facility for showing your motorhome details.
> 
> The snobs always put the exact model and year of their van if it is a swanky one. They are also the ones who have the BBQ, the top of the range satellite dish (automated of course) and all the other must haves. I am not against people having these (I can afford them myself but who wants every convenience known to man, I am a wildcamper). If someone has worked hard all of their lives (like me, and yes, I will get a few ribald remarks for that) then good luck to them. I bear in mind that most people are on a tight budget and motorhoming is not a cheap lifestyle.
> 
> I see some nice vans about and I admire a few from a distance. What I love to see are the old, well cared for vans that real enthusiasts keep in good order and use regularly. I cannot resist going over for a chat and admiring the van.


 



Yes Jim thats right isnt it old boy.
When i met you i told you i was in a lovely old hymer that was perfect for the two of us.If i remember correctly you were waiting for a response when you turned up in your more expensive and longer motorhome.Smug *******
I know you were thinking mine is better than yours!!
We still miss the motorised zoo though:heart::heart:


----------



## Pollik (Apr 21, 2011)

I have worked out that having a dirty and fairly old van is a very effective way of keeping the snobs away from us.

Everybody is happy.



Polly


----------



## maingate (Apr 21, 2011)

coolasluck said:


> Yes Jim thats right isnt it old boy.
> When i met you i told you i was in a lovely old hymer that was perfect for the two of us.If i remember correctly you were waiting for a response when you turned up in your more expensive and longer motorhome.Smug *******
> I know you were thinking mine is better than yours!!
> We still miss the motorised zoo though:heart::heart:


 
You will need a bigger van shortly Kevin.

You are looking after them so that we can holiday in Europe for 4 months.:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 21, 2011)

Dont tell the misses that she would get all excited!!!!

Your going to do a four month trip?

I take it you joined the trust mate?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pollik said:


> I have worked out that having a dirty and fairly old van is a very effective way of keeping the snobs away from us.
> 
> Everybody is happy.
> 
> ...


 one other way to keep them away ,is stand a couple of ally milk churns outside the van  and put a notice up pegs for sale and heather :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Apr 21, 2011)

mandrake said:


> one other way to keep them away ,is stand a couple of ally milk churns outside the van  and put a notice up pegs for sale and heather :lol-053:


 
Now that made me chuckle !:cool1::cool1::cool1:

Peter


----------



## barryd (Apr 21, 2011)

I think we should organise a meet for all the non snobs at the CC site at Barnard Castle near where I live.  You have to turn up in an old knackered  van or a mat black Transit with Death Before CC written on it (or something as abusive).

We wont bother booking in.  Just turf up and watch the tuggers and white socks and sandals brigade leave in their droves.  Then we can have a party.  

Its only a short walk down to the Tees to chuck the warden in the if he give us any grief.

Ill be on me scooter!:wacko:







With Mrs D






But its important that Maingate is there






And his Mrs!






What about the Royal Wedding weekend?  Who's with me!!!?:tongue:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 22, 2011)

if you want i wont have a hair cut or have a wax job on my body hair check my photo top left .but the meet will have to wait untill there is a full moon :beer:


----------



## barryd (Apr 22, 2011)

mandrake said:


> if you want i wont have a hair cut or have a wax job on my body hair check my photo top left .but the meet will have to wait untill there is a full moon :beer:


 
You'll fit in well in Teesdale.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 22, 2011)

owwwooooooo :scared: i lurrrrrrrv a full moon :beer:


----------



## LaughingHeart (Apr 22, 2011)

In my way of thinking, a camperholic is a camperholic!  Pup tent to winnebago, we are all members of the 'camping community' and as such have a common interest, so are brothers and sisters.
I don't mind your motorhome beside my tent at all, just don't run me over comming in!
Paol.


----------

